# demodex mange treatments



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

hi, i have a 3 year old pug who has suffered with demodex for most of his life and have regularly used aludex to treat him, we haven't used it lately as there are problems with the manufacturers so the last time he had demodex the vet suggested that we use promeris at two weekly intervals.
this took a long time to clear it up and now after only a few weeks of stopping treatment the demodex is back.
i have been trying to find other ways of treating him and read about using Listerine mouth wash with baby oil and water as a topical treatment.
i was just wondering if anyone else has used this method and if it worked.

thanks amanda


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I use panacur for my dog which was prescribed by a vet. He's on this treatment for life. Some dogs cannot have panacur. I'm not sure if pugs are one of them.


----------



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

hi, thanks for your reply,
i use panacur on him regularly but this is for worms.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

jaffasbabe said:


> hi, thanks for your reply,
> i use panacur on him regularly but this is for worms.


Apologies I've spelt it wrong and alwalys do its panomec. Sorry about that.


----------



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

Jugsmalone said:


> Apologies I've spelt it wrong and alwalys do its panomec. Sorry about that. [/QUOTE
> 
> lol, i have never heard of panomec could you explain how you use it please.
> i appriciate your help, amanda


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

hi do you mind me asking if your dog has an immunity problem to keep getting it?

i found with my billy who got it with cancer that vasaline and lemon juice worked wonders, just running out but will post more in a while!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

jaffasbabe said:


> Jugsmalone said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies I've spelt it wrong and alwalys do its panomec. Sorry about that. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> hi do you mind me asking if your dog has an immunity problem to keep getting it?
> 
> i found with my billy who got it with cancer that vasaline and lemon juice worked wonders, just running out but will post more in a while!


i do not know if he has an immunity problem,
he is very healthy and active.(apart from the demodex)
when we first brought him home it was very hot and he did have heat stroke (fitting and trothing at the mouth) so i am putting it down to this.

i have read that stress can trigger the mites to reproduce and that day was very stressful for me never mind a tiny puppy.
i look forward to having a chat with you.
amanda x


----------



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

Jugsmalone said:


> jaffasbabe said:
> 
> 
> > Its a liquid medication that is syringed into my dogs food daily. He has 0.5 ml each day. It really has worked very well for my dog and he was really bad with demodex mites. But like I said before some dogs cannot have it, I know bulldogs cant have it. Maybe speak to your vet about this treatment.
> ...


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

My dog is currently suffering from Demodex, she has Leishmaniasis which is an immunosupressant disease so I think we will have a constant battle with it. We tried Aludex but she reacted badly to it, and has now had an advocate spot on treatment. Next step is to try invermectin given orally.

I hope you get your little friend sorted soon.

To make sure her bald patches don't get infected, I wash them twice daily with hibiscrub dialuted 1:10 with warm water to keep it clean, then put aloe vera gel on to soothe it. It stops it from getting red and angry, and keeps it clean and soothed.


----------



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

Tapir said:


> My dog is currently suffering from Demodex, she has Leishmaniasis which is an immunosupressant disease so I think we will have a constant battle with it. We tried Aludex but she reacted badly to it, and has now had an advocate spot on treatment. Next step is to try invermectin given orally.
> 
> I hope you get your little friend sorted soon.
> 
> To make sure her bald patches don't get infected, I wash them twice daily with hibiscrub dialuted 1:10 with warm water to keep it clean, then put aloe vera gel on to soothe it. It stops it from getting red and angry, and keeps it clean and soothed.


thank you and i will do that with the hibiscrub, its so sad when they they are ill all the time
i havent tried invermectin yet, its got to be better than the aludex baths.
amanda x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

jaffasbabe said:


> thank you and i will do that with the hibiscrub, its so sad when they they are ill all the time
> i havent tried invermectin yet, its got to be better than the aludex baths.
> amanda x


Invermectin is not licensed but Vets do use it should they run out of options.
Are you having trouble with Aludex. My dog was really ill for 4 days after her 1st bath. x


----------



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

Tapir said:


> Invermectin is not licensed but Vets do use it should they run out of options.
> Are you having trouble with Aludex. My dog was really ill for 4 days after her 1st bath. x


i am not having problems with using aludex but the manufacturers are having problems so i cant get it from the vets anymore.
my vet used promeris last time he had demodex but it takes a lot longer to see an improvement and it has come back a lot quicker and we have to use it once a fortnight instead of once monthly.

my vet also told me that using aludex causes diabetes in humans who are exposed to it.
amanda x


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jaffasbabe said:


> i do not know if he has an immunity problem,
> he is very healthy and active.(apart from the demodex)
> when we first brought him home it was very hot and he did have heat stroke (fitting and trothing at the mouth) so i am putting it down to this.
> 
> ...


I only ask as they are mites that live on the skin surface all the time and then present when immunity is low, billy had it with cancer and there are other things like auto immune so maybe see the vet.

We got rid of his quickly. Kept bedding clean washibg it daily. Every night we put a thick layer of vasaline over the area. It suffocates the mites then the next morning bsth it in freshly squeezed lemon juice.

I had to do this as billy was a collie and couldnt have ivermectin so i looked into homemade options. It worked well and quickly for us and his hair regrew too.

Hope some of this is of use. Good luck.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I only ask as they are mites that live on the skin surface all the time and then present when immunity is low, billy had it with cancer and there are other things like auto immune so maybe see the vet.
> 
> We got rid of his quickly. Kept bedding clean washibg it daily. Every night we put a thick layer of vasaline over the area. It suffocates the mites then the next morning bsth it in freshly squeezed lemon juice.
> 
> ...


Emmaviolet you are right in thinking that dogs with a low immune system are susceptible to demodex, which is why my 12 year old dog suffers from this, due to his allergy and also his age.


----------



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I only ask as they are mites that live on the skin surface all the time and then present when immunity is low, billy had it with cancer and there are other things like auto immune so maybe see the vet.
> 
> We got rid of his quickly. Kept bedding clean washibg it daily. Every night we put a thick layer of vasaline over the area. It suffocates the mites then the next morning bsth it in freshly squeezed lemon juice.
> 
> ...


thank you, i will certainly try this, anything that is natural and chemical free is worth a try. 
amanda x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Allergies is a very common cause. If you can afford to get him allergy tested, it would probably be worth it.

What food do you feed him?

I am currently adding organic cider vinegar to water. We give Harvey baths at least once a week with a flea shampoo. He also has weekly treatments of Advocate. I used to treat him with Promeris but I didn't like the way he acted during the 24 hours following treatment. Its also highly toxic to aquatics (just in case you keep fish).

I think I might try the vaseline treatment too...


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jaffasbabe said:


> thank you, i will certainly try this, anything that is natural and chemical free is worth a try.
> amanda x


thats ok, if i can ever help its always worth it.

the thing is with this is its not going to harm and if it does good then great!

really lather on the vasaline in a thick gunky layer!

billy only had it above his lip on his face but it started to spread and then it cleared right away almost, after he lost all the hair.

where is your dogs located?


----------



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> thats ok, if i can ever help its always worth it.
> 
> the thing is with this is its not going to harm and if it does good then great!
> 
> ...


rascals is in between his eyes and at the top of his head, but it do spread to chest and front legs its not always infected just baldy.
this is the start of it so i will try the vasaline later before he goes to sleep.
thanks again and i shall let you know how it goes. amanda x


----------



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Allergies is a very common cause. If you can afford to get him allergy tested, it would probably be worth it.
> 
> What food do you feed him?
> 
> ...


he is fed with skinners duck and rice and has only chicken and cheese as treats unless he gets some of the kids food.
after i used the promeris on rascal he was sick a lot so i dont like using it and after the aludex baths he goes really funny and have even peed on my lap while he was sitting on it.
amanda x


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jaffasbabe said:


> rascals is in between his eyes and at the top of his head, but it do spread to chest and front legs its not always infected just baldy.
> this is the start of it so i will try the vasaline later before he goes to sleep.
> thanks again and i shall let you know how it goes. amanda x


oh good its more localised like billys and not EVERYWHERE!

give it a good go, the vasaline takes away that blackness we had and then there was clear skin and it just got much better.

let me know how you both get on and good luck!


----------



## jaffasbabe (May 2, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> oh good its more localised like billys and not EVERYWHERE!
> 
> give it a good go, the vasaline takes away that blackness we had and then there was clear skin and it just got much better.
> 
> let me know how you both get on and good luck!


i will and thanks again x


----------

